# [RUMOR] End of an Era, PS3 is Officially Discontinued



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 2, 2015)

Whenever a new console is released it signals a death sentence for its predecessor. With the PS4 approaching its 2nd birthday and showing no signs of sales slowing down it was inevitable that the PS3 would eventually be put to rest. What we didn’t know was when that would occur, today that all changed via a Facebook post from New Zealand’s leading online video game retailer, Mighty Ape games.


 Source


EDIT

PlayStation New Zealand have confirmed that they are no longer shipping the PS3 to retailers


----------



## zoogie (Oct 2, 2015)

Rest In Playstation

Note: this is not US/EU/JP


----------



## Originality (Oct 2, 2015)

Until Sony themselves announce this, it is merely a rumour. Also, the Facebook post that sparked this rumour got taken down.

However it is simply a matter of time...


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2015)

Can we get a better source?


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Oct 2, 2015)

Highly doubt it.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah this news story is a joke.
Maybe New Zealand but not the entire world lol.


----------



## Adeka (Oct 2, 2015)

Big Big news.

Not even 9 years old yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2015)

I really hope this is true. It's about time they stop supporting the old and focus on the new, the older generation has overstayed it's welcome and needs to die off already.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2015)

Now we have fixed goal posts I wonder if we will see every PS3 model become hackable, even if it means some effort. An unhackable no longer made console would be a sad thing to see.


----------



## Muffins (Oct 2, 2015)

So... all we have to go on is the word of this guy?






I'm sorry, I'll believe it when I see it. For now, I'm still perfectly happy with my PS3. I just bought a brand new game for it a week ago (Metal Gear Solid V), there's another one coming up rather soon (Persona 5), and the PS4 is so bloody weak that it's not even funny. Might end up skipping this generation entirely. It seems like they were so eager to ditch "the old" and move on to "the new" that they pushed out an entire generation that feels barely a half step above what the previous consoles were capable of. 
When character models stop looking like manufactured plastic, maybe I'll be impressed. But not today.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2015)

.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah there are basically no confirmed sources at this point. I will add a rumour to the title, someone else may lock it.


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Oct 2, 2015)

The Original Playstation went for about 12 years, and the PS2 stayed in the game for 13 years. PS3 is just goin on 9, I think it has 2 or 3 years left


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2015)

also considering mgsv was just released for it I doubt they would just discontinue it


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 2, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOO!
This will force me to buy a PS4!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Ow it's a rumor 

Almost got a heartattack!
Anyway i know at some point i have to update the damned PS3, but i hate it, to many bought stuff on it :/ so i never looked into it, but i doubt all my psn ps3 purchases will also work on a PS4?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2015)

Tex_McBladeSword said:


> The Original Playstation went for about 12 years, and the PS2 stayed in the game for 13 years. PS3 is just goin on 9, I think it has 2 or 3 years left


Leaving aside differences between made, shipped and warranted I would imagine sales numbers, sales projections, stock numbers, ease of manufacture (silicon fabs cost billions to make and in some regards have a shorter lifetime than Las Vegas hotels, this means their third party suppliers and first party fabs may become less than viable) and even general operating costs (Sony is not as bad as it was a couple of years back but still pretty cash strapped when all is said and done) factor into this more than beating an arbitrary historical number.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 2, 2015)

doom127 said:


> there's another one coming up rather soon (Persona 5)


Hate to break it to you, but Persona 5's coming out next summer. 8+ months is not "rather soon."


----------



## Muffins (Oct 2, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Persona 5's coming out next summer. 8+ months is not "rather soon."



Yes it is.

By that time I should just be finished with Triforce Heroes, Metal Gear Solid V, Legend of Legacy, Resident Evil Revelations 2, Trails of Cold Steel and possibly be halfway done with Trails in the Sky Second Chapter.

So I should be just ready for Persona 5 by that time. And by "that time", I mean soon. When it comes out. Which is soon.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 2, 2015)

doom127 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> By that time I should just be finished with Triforce Heroes, Metal Gear Solid V, Legend of Legacy, Resident Evil Revelations 2, Trails of Cold Steel and possibly be halfway done with Trails in the Sky Second Chapter.
> 
> So I should be just ready for Persona 5 by that time. And by "that time", I mean soon. When it comes out. Which is soon.


You should change your location tag to Egypt because you are clearly in da'Nile.


----------



## SnAQ (Oct 3, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Can we get a better source?


Yes, have a look on the Internet and see if you find anything


----------



## Muffins (Oct 5, 2015)

SnAQ said:


> Yes, have a look on the Internet and see if you find anything



But be careful. The internet is bat country.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeeeeeeeeeah no. 

I imagine it won't be "officially" discontinued for another year or 2 in the big 3 that actually matter.


----------



## foob (Feb 1, 2016)

Seems accurate. Can't seem to find many NEW PS3s around on retailer shelves in Australia anymore. Of course it doesn't mean they won't release some new games for the PS3: there is a massive installed base of users to sell to.

The best time to pick up a console is during its twilight (discounted) years, in my opinion; there is a massive selection of budget games & lots of people selling second-hand stuff. I love it when hardware gets discontinued, only to be replaced with the new Overpriced Thing (without enough budget games).


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Muffins said:


> So... all we have to go on is the word of this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me laugh, any excuse you could find in the book not to muster up the cash to buy a PS4. Metal Gear Solid V is gimped on PS3, so your argument is invalid, the PS3 was out for like 10 years...they didn't rush anything out. Whats with all this PS4 is weak talk? compared to what a $2000 PC? great, its a 400 dollar or less machine though so i'm not sure what you want why even compare consoles to PC? they don't compete with each other anyway.


----------



## foob (Feb 2, 2016)

IpsoFact0 said:


> Metal Gear Solid V is gimped on PS3


At least it's reflected in the price. 

*$19.47* Metal Gear Solid V *PS3*
*$39.99* Metal Gear Solid V *PS4*

You can probably buy 2 games on PS3 versus PS4, so at least that counts for something. Those who don't have to have higher framerates and better graphics can be perfectly happy with the PS3 version, especially when it's less than half price. 
Source: amazon.com

The PC (download!) comes in at* $59.99* on Amazon now. Laughable. Under more normal circumstances, PC games are more keenly priced than their console counterparts. But of course not always. So much for me trying to make that point in this post then, hah!


----------

